# Old Fillgroup Acronyms



## PogDog (Apr 3, 2022)

Does anyone (looking at you legacy team members) recall what these acronyms stand for?

HIPA: Home Improvement P? A? (the P might be Plastics and the A might be Air Filters). 
HBO: Health Beauty O? (we us HBA: Health Beauty Aids, but I know it's O and think it stands for Offerings).


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 3, 2022)

HIPA:  Home Improvement, Plastics, Auto
HBO:  Health, Beauty, Over the Counter


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 3, 2022)

PogDog said:


> Does anyone (looking at you legacy team members) recall what these acronyms stand for?
> 
> HIPA: Home Improvement P? A? (the P might be Plastics and the A might be Air Filters).
> HBO: Health Beauty O? (we us HBA: Health Beauty Aids, but I know it's O and think it stands for Offerings).


I always thought it was hb01 and 02 as in numbers.


----------



## Go2TL (Apr 3, 2022)

P is for Plug (Vacuums, Fans, AC's and Heaters when the season changes).


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm almost positive HIPA is (H)ome (I)mprovement, (P)aint, (A)utomotive.

Plastics are covered in PLAS and BPLS or at least they used to be.


----------



## PogDog (Apr 3, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> HIPA:  Home Improvement, Plastics, Auto
> HBO:  Health, Beauty, Over the Counter


PHAR is Over the Counter. 

I'm in agreement with @Ashfromoldsite about it was a zero and not the letter O. I forgot to include the numbers. 
HB01 is Personal Care and HB02 is Hair and Skin Care. Both being Health and Beauty groupings.

I'm also in agreement with @60SecondsRemaining that the P is for Paint and possibly Automotive for A. Small Appliances is PLUG and vacuums fall into that fill group. Fans falls into Plastics now, I think. 

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 3, 2022)

PogDog said:


> PHAR is Over the Counter.
> 
> I'm in agreement with @Ashfromoldsite about it was a zero and not the letter O. I forgot to include the numbers.
> HB01 is Personal Care and HB02 is Hair and Skin Care. Both being Health and Beauty groupings.
> ...


I bow before the 2 of you


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 3, 2022)

PogDog said:


> PHAR is Over the Counter.
> 
> I'm in agreement with @Ashfromoldsite about it was a zero and not the letter O. I forgot to include the numbers.
> HB01 is Personal Care and HB02 is Hair and Skin Care. Both being Health and Beauty groupings.
> ...



Yeah PLUG was vacuums and small appliances. I still call the small appliance area of the backroom the plug wall mostly to fuck with newer TLs. "SeasonalDude, what's your location?" "Backroom. Plug wall." "Where's that?" Makes veterans chuckle everytime.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 4, 2022)

We don't sell enough paint for it to have it's own category. It's not Paint.


----------



## spottymcspot (Apr 4, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> We don't sell enough paint for it to have it's own category. It's not Paint.


We used to sell paint many years ago I've been told.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Apr 4, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> We don't sell enough paint for it to have it's own category. It's not Paint.


We used to have an entire aisle of paint next to auto.  Most stores it was next to the command hooks, bunch of spraypaint and home paint.  Most of that went away I think somewhere around the mid 2000s.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 4, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> We used to have an entire aisle of paint next to auto.  Most stores it was next to the command hooks, bunch of spraypaint and home paint.  Most of that went away I think somewhere around the mid 2000s.



Ok, but paint would fall under Home Improvement which is already covered under HIPA. Paint is a specific type of item, not an entire category by itself.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Apr 4, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Ok, but paint would fall under Home Improvement which is already covered under HIPA. Paint is a specific type of item, not an entire category by itself.


I'm still pretty sure it's paint 🎨


----------



## PogDog (Apr 5, 2022)

If anything, it should’ve been an F for fasteners or another H for hooks.


----------

